# Massey Ferguson 81 series owners



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Went to the field to bring the grain cart home Saturday to top the 8160 up with fuel before heading to the next, about time I broke 20mph heading down the road heard something hit the road, looked back and the cart tongue was on the road with the tractor hitch still in it. swmnhay warned me about the bolt that holds the pin in falling out, bolt was still in but it had worn it out on one side and let the pin slide past. Ripped the cord out of the scales, light plug and camera connections. PTO wasn't damaged. Cart slid along enough to slow down then coasted right to the shoulder of the road like it was parked there, could have been worse, a few hundred feet later and it could have dropped down a rather steep embankment into the field.

Took the pin and built the worn part up with the wire welder then turned it down in the lathe. Threw the metric bolt away as the hole was worn enough to get a grade eight 1/4" bolt in. Brought it home and started fixing cords, one of my friends was over helping that day and he's a professional mechanic by trade, he fixed most of the wiring and took a piece of angle iron and notched it to fit over the pin then we drilled and tapped holes, even if that bolt falls out the pin can never drop out again. None of our Oliver or Whites ever had this problem (hint hint MF, get your act together). He left the camera cords for me to fix with those itty bitty wires and shielding to mess with, what a guy eh? Did get those spliced btw.

Never did pick corn Saturday, Dad got to the field, combine ran just long enough to turn the corn head over a revolution or two, blew the fuse for the main machine drive, changed it and blew another. Changed it one more time then reversed the leads on the electromagnetic clutch, didn't blow another fuse as instead it burnt a section of that big circuit board to the right and behind the drivers seat that holds all your fuses, relays and circuit breakers. Turned right around and took it back home from the other county. Took the clutch apart, the field assembly had a dead short in it. Rest of the bearings in the clutch were also questionable, had all those on the shelf, just didn't have a $600 field assembly or a new armature on the shelf. Dad made a trip to Kokomo this morning, got it back together this afternoon. Took the clutch rotor assembly and chucked it in the lathe and faced it then took the appropriate amount off the inner hub so when re-assembled the air gap would be correct between the rotor and armature. Circuit boards can be repaired if your clever enough, not fun but can be done. Also took a trip to Radio Shack to get a few new diodes after looking at another machine to tell what they even were.

Goto to this link and the pin that gave us trouble is number ten.

http://www.agcopartsbooks.com/PartsBooksN/viewer/printcontent.aspx?book=AGCO/1637286&page=AQ121600-1&pic=1&scope=picture&landscape=false&papersize=612x792


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Well you can't say you were not warned.Agree a piss poor design.Reminds me to check mine again,I should drill it out and put in larger bolt.I did put a grade 8 bolt in mine after the other one fell out.


----------

